# A New One!



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

Hi all,

It seems as though I purchased an Accutron on FleaBay last night. I threw in a bid at the reserve price, left for the night, and when I got home I had won! I seem to have a bit of an obsession with the Accutrons since buying my first one a few months back. This will be number 2, and I think it will be a nice addition. It looks to be a 1971 Bulova Accutron Spaceview. Does anyone else like the Accutrons as much as I do?

Here is a pic that I swiped from the auction:










Sorry, but I just had to share. My 710 is getting pretty tired of hearing about watches!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice Accutron, Mike. 

Are you sure that's a genuine Spaceview? :huh:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hands don't look "right" to me. could just have had new hands fitted ?

http://members.iinet.net.au/~fotoplot/accspace.htm


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hmmm...don't won't to rain on your parade...but it looks very similar to one i sold a few months back...which i had clearly listed as a conversion and not a genuine factory one...i could be mistaken ...but !!!!!

Even if its not the same one. IMO its not a ' real ' spaceview....sorry!

Keith


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

Well crap! :huh: I reckon you all are right, it doesn't look genuine. Shame on me for not doing enough research before jumping at the watch. It was a bit of an impulse buy. On the other hand, I don't think I got a bad deal on it, considering prices I've seen for the 214 Accutrons.

Hmm, what to do. Should I contact the seller and ask them to refund my money based on a misrepresentation? I guess finding out the case number would help determine whether it's real or not. Thoughts?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

mike_the_man said:


> Hmm, what to do. Should I contact the seller and ask them to refund my money based on a misrepresentation?


If it was advertised as an original and you bought it because it was an original you wanted then a complaint would be appropriate. Otherwise, if you like it why not keep it? After all, it must be a proper Accutron movement in there even if the case isn't as it was when it left the factory.


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

I suppose it was never advertised as an 'original' or 'genuine' Spaceview, so I may be out of luck. I could try and argue it, but it might be a lost cause. I sent the seller an email asking for the case #, but she already has the watch packaged for shipping, so I don't think it's likely that I'll be getting any more info. I may have to chalk this up as a lesson learned. In the future, I need to do more research on vintage watches. And no more impulse buys on Ebay! Thank goodness for this forum to steer me in the right direction!

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know what you paid Mike, but would suspect that if you re-listed as what it is...a working 214 Spaceview conversion you would get around Â£80-100.

Regards Keith


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

knirirr said:


> ... if you like it why not keep it? After all, it must be a proper Accutron movement in there even if the case isn't as it was when it left the factory.


I'd go along with this....you obviously liked the _look_ of the watch, so keep it!

There are so many Spaceview conversion out there now...and they're a lot more accurate than the early ones...it is getting very hard to spot the genuine versus the converted, although this one is rather obvious with that case shape.

About four years ago, I did a 214 Spaceview conversion...not for re-sale, just for the challenge h34r: ....still have it..and the original. 

Part 1

Part 2


----------



## mike_the_man (May 22, 2008)

I think I'll be keeping it alright. I do like the looks of it, and in the end I guess that's all that really matters.

Paul, that was a great conversion you did! I really like the look of the chapter ring. I'm fairly certain that mine doesn't have the chapter ring, so I may have to take a crack at putting one in. Who did you get yours from?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mike_the_man said:


> Who did you get yours from?


I've always used Clark on eBay for conversion and other after market parts...


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I say if you like it and the price was suitable, keep it. Folks will not know if it is genuine or a conversion and will still be impressed by it and you will enjoy that Accutron hum and sweep of the seconds hand. There are probably more conversion Spaceviews out there than authentics. Parts are readily available as well as people offering to do the conversion. To be honest, I am not sure if anyone knows how many different style Spaceviews were made by Bulova. The experts say the best way to tell is by the hands and where they relate to the chapter. I profess I don't have the knowledge.

Here is mine which, as best I can tell, is authentic. If not it still has the same characteristics so who cares?.


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Have to admit I am getting the bug as well , However i recently got a accutron off the bay and its in very clean condition with a new battery according to the seller however I have noticed it running slow , I set it and my Omega F300 Chronometer at the same time and after a week the accutron is 5 mins slow :cry2:

I would welcome any advice , Could it just need a service ?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Zephod said:


> I would welcome any advice , Could it just need a service ?


Yes, a good service is likely to sort this out...most probably a minor indexing issue.


----------

